# Are variable speed HVAC units worth the $$$?



## Jemo (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm about to replace a 2.5 ton unit in our house and the guy was saying what an improvement the variable speed air handlers are over the 1 and 2 speed units from the past. 

They're about $1k more. Is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, it's definitely worth the extra cost if you plan on staying in the house for awhile. You can easily recoup that cost in energy savings within 3-5 years.


----------



## Jemo (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks. Yes, we definitely plan to stay for a long time.

I forgot to mention though that the main area of the house is cooled and heated by a 5 ton unit that is about 5 years old. No reason to replace it because it works fine so I didn't know if a small variable speed unit matched with a larger single speed unit would be worth the extra cost.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, where is the variable speed going? I think a variable speed would be better off for the larger area unit that heats/cools a larger area, but that's moot now.


----------



## Jemo (Dec 24, 2006)

The small unit is for the 3 bedrooms. The large unit is for the living area, kitchen, den, etc.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Might not be worth it. I mean, how much time do you spend in those bedrooms? Probably not a lot of time while awake. During the cold season, it's recommended to turn down the heat when sleeping, and for hot season, it's generally cooler at night. 

I would only make that investment in an area that's a living area where people spend most of their awake time, and that's where the larger unit is currently being used.


----------



## rnault (May 7, 2011)

Jemo said:


> I'm about to replace a 2.5 ton unit in our house and the guy was saying what an improvement the variable speed air handlers are over the 1 and 2 speed units from the past.
> 
> They're about $1k more. Is it worth the extra cost?


 
I installed a Carrier Infinity, (4) zone system, 2 - speed condenser and variable speed air handler. It makes a positive difference on the electric bill each month. Go for it!!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

rnault said:


> I installed a Carrier Infinity, (4) zone system, 2 - speed condenser and variable speed air handler. It makes a positive difference on the electric bill each month. Go for it!!


Nice system. 

But 4 years late for the OP.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

2 speed/stage condensor is really well suited to a zoning system with ECM variable speed fan/airhandler. The Lennox Harrmony 3 I installed has the ability for the zoning panel to control the ECM motor speed and firing rate for a 2 or 3 stage and now modulating Lennox furnace according to how many zones are open. VERY sweet stuff. Need a 2 stage AC as it can handle several zones closed (unload) a lot better than a 1 stage. Should save him a LOT of electricity $$ as it can de-humidify much better than a basic system.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

rnault said:


> I installed a Carrier Infinity, (4) zone system, 2 - speed condenser and variable speed air handler. It makes a positive difference on the electric bill each month. Go for it!!


How long do you estimate it will take for the savings in the electric bill to catch up to the extra cost of the variable speed option?


----------

